# BEWARE: fleas equal plague



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Folks with the upcoming season in the north about to hit I want to share this. So far this year two fine teenagers died from the plague in Colorado. I have heard Wyoming has had it also but fortunately there were no human death's

Bottomline, just like medieval times the plague comes from fleas. The animals we all pursue are exposed to fleas.

I advise all to get some flea and tick spray and spray down your fur then place it in a plastic bag and fog the bag, again then seal it up. From what I understand if a flea cannot bite you your safe! Please don't take any chances this season or any other season no matter where you hunt.

Also if for any reason you handle fur and your experience any flu like symptoms shortly there after get medical help ASAP. This is no time to be tough, tell the doctor you suspect the plague.

I am not a doctor I copied the following from this web page: http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2015/06/23/news/18local_6-23-15.txt#.VhWr7PlViko

"Bubonic plague The infection spreads through the body's tissue into the lymphatic system, producing tell-tale swelling of the lymph nodes. In septicemic plague, the bacteria directly enters the blood stream and, without the swelling, its symptoms of fever, chills and abdominal pain, can look like the flu."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great reminder, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Fort Collin boy's story was on the news here when it happened................


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> The case from Ft. Collins was very rare. They don't know how he got it. He contracted septicemic plague. They think it was from a dead rodent. The adult case was from the pueblo area and officials believe that person also came into contact with a dead rodent and contracted bubonic plague.
> 
> Plague cases are really rare here in Colorado.
> 
> ...


From scuttlebutt around town I heard he got it from a relatives ranch, after dealing with/handling prairie dogs. Whether there is any truth to it, I have no idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use Sevin Dust on coyotes, I'll put it on any animal I am going to skin and flesh. I put the coyote in a big plastic bag and shake some sevin dust in the bag, shake it up to coat the coyote. I am pretty sure it's not good to breathe or get on you or your pets. After letting it sit for awhile I'll wash it off the coyote before skinning.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Which reminds me, In the vehicle door pouch I also have a small bottle of hand sanitizer. Why not, it beats wearing gloves when handling a fresh kill.

A trapper and caller from Thermopolis, WY, 8 years ago turned me onto Black Flag 16 oz. Flea Killer Aerosol, its safe and its cheap. Around 7 bucks. Black Flag claims its food safe so if you use while hunting and don't wash your hands right away, " Like most of us"

Between the black flag and the and the hand sanitizer, I can still have my coffee and 1/2 dozen powdered mini doughnuts on the way to the next stand/set! Beats dying that night in the tent!

(((( 220swift- I said is a small world, I met the man from Wyoming on the Iowa Sportsman Thread 10 years ago, come to find out his parents are my neighbor here in Cedar Rapids. ))))


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats funny Duckmaster, one of my favorite things to eat before I go is coffee and powdered donuts hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

